# Case Choice: Thermaltake vs Xion



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey all, I've got yet another question for you more knowledgable people. I'm not exactly sure which case to get, but I do have a few things that I know I want in the case. I want it to have a side window, one 120mm rear fan, and one 120mm front fan. The case I had originally picked out was the XION Ultimate Engineering case. The other one I'm looking at is the Thermaltake Tsunami. I like the Xion case because it has room for two additional 80mm fans at the back. I dunno why I like the Thermaltake, it just looks cool, and has an extra HHD bay. The side fan is 90mm as opposed to the Xion's 80mm. Which case would you choose? Or do you have an alternative? (Sounds like my PSU question :grin: )


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

They both look like great cases. Since you'll have 2 120mm fans, I don't think 90 vs 80 on the side is going to make too much of a difference (Maybe just noise difference).
All I can say at this point, since you'll be having good case cooling, is to just go for which ever one looks better to you!

Also, one other thing to think about, is, even though they come with fans, you might want to think about getting slightly quieter ones to replace them with.

Cheers and good luck with your new case! I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

You save a ton of money if you choose the Xion. I guess that's not an issue though 

The 80 vs 90 mm shouldnt make a difference, as he said ^^.

Good luck!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I like the thermal take as i think it is a better built case


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the input guys. Ralck -- I plan on replacing the 120mm's with These 90CFM, 1800RPM LED fans.

-d- -- Money is kind of an issue, cause I'm 16 and working at Burger King this summer to get the money for the computer I'm building. :grin: I just found out that I will have about $200 more than I originally thought, so that's why I thought about getting a different case.

Blackduck30 -- That's what I was thinking too, I guess Thermaltake is a bit of a more trusted company.

I would still be interested in hearing other people's opinions though.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Go with the highest quality case first and IMHO, that would be the Thermaltake. Others may disagree on that, but if I were making this choice, that is what I would do.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im with tumbleweed. normally, the more the $$, the better the quality. same with psu


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, sadly I'm going to have to reverse my decision, cause I totally forgot about having to buy another copy of XP, plus another modem. I've decided to go with a different Xion, just cause I need to save the 50 bucks or so. I'll be able to have 2 120mm and 3 80mm case fans, so at least it'll be really cool.


----------

